# Elite inspection crew



## MASSDRIVER (Mar 24, 2015)

Had to get a foundation inspection so lead inspector took a few of the new guys over for a training session.

Some of the smarter inspectors I've met. https://vimeo.com/123101347

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cda (Mar 24, 2015)

Did you check for their ICC cards??

Did they gobble up what you were putting down??


----------



## MASSDRIVER (Mar 24, 2015)

I did. That's when they blew up and got all indignant.

Asked me who I thought I was.

Brent


----------



## steveray (Mar 24, 2015)

At least you must have had a good dinner last night....


----------



## cda (Mar 24, 2015)

Like that " Wild Turkey" attitude especially the 101 version


----------



## MASSDRIVER (Mar 24, 2015)

steveray said:
			
		

> At least you must have had a good dinner last night....


I don't know if inspectors are legal game.

22 years ago I tried to kill one and got in trouble for it.

I didn't know you couldn't do that.

Brent.


----------



## cda (Mar 24, 2015)

MASSDRIVER said:
			
		

> I don't know if inspectors are legal game. 22 years ago I tried to kill one and got in trouble for it.
> 
> I didn't know you couldn't do that.
> 
> Brent.


Just have to jimmy Hoffa them under the building


----------



## steveray (Mar 24, 2015)

MASSDRIVER said:
			
		

> I don't know if inspectors are legal game. 22 years ago I tried to kill one and got in trouble for it.
> 
> I didn't know you couldn't do that.
> 
> Brent.


It wasn't in Ludlow, MA was it? I heard that story...It's a shame they won't let me carry at work....


----------



## mtlogcabin (Mar 24, 2015)

> ...It's a shame they won't let me carry at work....


that is why it is called "concealed carry" no one else knows therefore nobody is offended or afraid












And for the females inspectors


----------



## cda (Mar 24, 2015)

you know I carry open on some inspections, for some reason I get more compliance


----------



## steveray (Mar 24, 2015)

Someday when I push the envelope and start wearing my kilt to work, my 9mm fits nicely in the pockets....


----------



## MASSDRIVER (Mar 24, 2015)

Elite inspection crew

Like this p-220?











That itty bitty nine outta work just fine.

Brent

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtlogcabin (Mar 24, 2015)

Is this guy your brother


----------



## MASSDRIVER (Mar 25, 2015)

cda said:
			
		

> you know I carry open on some inspections, for some reason I get more compliance


That's called "shoot me first" carry.  

Brent


----------



## cda (Mar 25, 2015)

mtlogcabin said:
			
		

> Is this guy your brother


Glad you shaved


----------



## mtlogcabin (Mar 25, 2015)

MASSDRIVER said:
			
		

> That's called "shoot me first" carry.   Brent


Could not agree more.

The only time to open carry is out in the woods with the mountain lions, bears and wolves,

15 rounds is a nice amount with the critters in my neighborhood

Glock 40 Gen 4 is on my list for the woods

http://us.glock.com/products/model/g40gen4mos


----------



## north star (Mar 25, 2015)

*+ + & + +*





Agree on the Glock 40 caliber, Gen 4.........There is an adapter kit for

the Glock platform pistols, to change it up to a .50 caliber.

Absolutely nothing smaller than a 40 caliber, for the urban 2 legged

varmints.

Go big, or go home !   

FWIW, ...alway, always, always, always carry a back up pistol !

*+ + & + +*


----------



## cda (Mar 25, 2015)

Well had one person say there should be "no tab release" on a holster,

and kind of the same with a concealed carry case

I guess it is like John Wayne, who draws first!!!!!!!!!


----------

